# What is "nose work"



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

and how would a class be titled? I'm not finding classes listed that are specifically "nosework".


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

The main sanctioning body for Nose Work is https://nacsw.net/. They are the ones who started it and whose instructors are trained in their methods. You can find a list of instructors in your area (hopefully). I don't know where you live but some states have more than others. UKC is also starting to get involved in it and there may be some classes in your area that are called "fun scent work" classes. They are not taught by certified instructors, but can be a fun way to get into the sport. the NACSW site has all the information you could want and videos to watch also. We have been doing it for about 2 years and unfortunately, in Florida there is not a lot going on compared to California where there is a trial a couple times a month. We had one trial in February we competed in, our first, and Tayla got a first place ribbon for interior search. There are four elements you must pass to get a title, interior, exterior, container and vehicle searches. Good luck in finding a class and teacher. It is a fun sport and one that dogs love.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Thank you. It sure isn't covered under the regular obedience classes nor the "other" classes offered. Darcy loves to work...waiting around bores him to tears...that would be the type in skin and clothing rather than the watery kind from eyes. lol I figure the more things we do with him the better and Solinvictus just finished a classe with her pup. Sounded like fun. I'm not near her.

Aww..gosh darn it...only one instructor in Michigan...2 hours from us. Not impossible for will have to wait until my horse show season is over. I can spread myself only just so thin. :-(


----------



## goodog (May 6, 2013)

This is something we are actively going to do -signed up for classes. Our 1 yr old-Kai has a nose that just wont quit. If I forgot that there is a tennis ball in the pockets of my sweats=he lets me know. Occasionally-he looks like he is digging into blankets-worried us at first. Never-there is always a ball or one of his toys under the covers. 
The scents they are taught with are not-home, food etc related. Class level 1 is birch,
Titles gotten thru K9 Nose Work are officially added to a dogs registered name as an honorific too.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Elizabeth - might want to ask your instructor or check at the club. I know that they had nosework classes earlier this year. My one instructor (rally) was complaining because the dogs could still smell treats on the floor where the class was held.


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

There is also a video you can order from several places. Here is the Amazon link. The Parker Videos: How One Dog Got Started in K9 Nose Work: Christy Waehner, Nascw: 9781617811104: Amazon.com: Books. It might get you started until you can find something better. It is recommended by NACSW.


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

It's a lot of fun. Our club is just getting started in it, but we have other training clubs in our area who have been sponsoring this sport for several years. I've been taking classes since August with my 9 year old, we had an ORT this year, we did the first two scents, birch and anise and he passed both. Now we are training for actual trials, probably not till the end of the year at least.


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

How does nosework differ from tracking? Isn't tracking also based on the dog using it's nose?


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Thanks for the link. I'm getting the video and 2 of the books recommended. We don't plan on taking classes until fall/winter so this will be a fun filler, something different from just obedience practice.


----------



## abradshaw71 (Jan 13, 2014)

Penny's Mom said:


> Thank you. It sure isn't covered under the regular obedience classes nor the "other" classes offered. Darcy loves to work...waiting around bores him to tears...that would be the type in skin and clothing rather than the watery kind from eyes. lol I figure the more things we do with him the better and Solinvictus just finished a classe with her pup. Sounded like fun. I'm not near her.
> 
> Aww..gosh darn it...only one instructor in Michigan...2 hours from us. Not impossible for will have to wait until my horse show season is over. I can spread myself only just so thin. :-(


Josie and I just started a nose work class in Grand Rapids last Thursday. That is probably the one you're referring to. Josie loves it!


----------



## abradshaw71 (Jan 13, 2014)

TheZ's said:


> How does nosework differ from tracking? Isn't tracking also based on the dog using it's nose?


Nose work is based off of scents such as birch, cloves, and anise. Tracking is human scent. I was telling my little cousin that Josie and I were going to start a nose work class and he thought I was going to help find dead bodies!  Nope. Not for me.


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

One of the things I have to be careful in doing Nose Work is Tayla will also track my scent. So I have to make sure for exterior searches especially, once I hide it I walk all over the back yard. That way she can't tell where my scent leads and focuses on the actual scent she is looking for. In Nose Work her command is find it. In tracking, which we don't do that often because it's just so stinking hot in Florida most of the year, our command is Tayla, track.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

What quadrant of GR is the class in? We're 20 minutes south of Jackson. SE is the closest to us. That's just under 2 hours. 



abradshaw71 said:


> Josie and I just started a nose work class in Grand Rapids last Thursday. That is probably the one you're referring to. Josie loves it!


----------



## abradshaw71 (Jan 13, 2014)

Penny's Mom said:


> What quadrant of GR is the class in? We're 20 minutes south of Jackson. SE is the closest to us. That's just under 2 hours.


The classes are at The Well Mannered Dog: The Well Mannered Dog Center | Grand Rapids Dog Daycare, Boarding, Obedience Training, Kennels, Classes, Events, Grooming | Wyoming, Michigan which is SE Grand Rapids/Wyoming area. I wish you could find something closer to you. Our class works one dog at a time, so there is quite a bit of time where you are waiting for your turn. Josie was able to do three scent tracks during our first session last week. They are a lot of fun, but that would be a really long drive for you. Our class is from 6 - 7 each Thursday night.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

I agree...just not doable. Especially in winter. And even if it was, Darcy would have to be much older. He's not good with down time...excited to be in class and nothing to do is not a good combination.


----------

